# QP Design FATALITY RTA Limited edition



## Hallucinated_ (20/4/18)

*#Limited edition Fatality RTA*
-28mm Diameter
-Clip top cap for top filling(No tread) 
-Side terminal postless deck
-Multi coil configuration
-Replace cotton or Coils without emptying your juice
-Twist to close juice ports on filling for no leaking
-Fast and easy cotton or coil replacement
-Adjustable quad airflow
-Unique airflow Adjustment
(Top airflow ring controls side angled airflow)
(Bottom airflow ring controls center airflow)
*#Also included with each kit*
-6ml clear bubble tank (NEW) <<<<<
-Ultem 810 Drip Tip (Polished)
-Ultem 2ml tank (Polished)
-Ultem 4ml tank (Polished)
-Clear 810 Drip Tip
-Glass 2ml tank
-Glass 4ml tank
-Chimney extension for 4ml tanks
-Accessory bag
-Flat head screws
-Black O-rings 
-Serial number


This looks so epic !
https://qpdesign.ca/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (24/4/18)

Whom in all that is holy thinks out these names? Fatality? Really?
Is this the RTA that a complete noob with a mech mod and flea market special battery will use?
Puff - Boom - Fatality. 
I rest my case......

Reactions: Funny 6 | Disagree 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (24/4/18)

Does look awesome though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Deckie (24/4/18)

Another dual coil rta that'll change vaping

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hallucinated_ (24/4/18)

Deckie said:


> Another dual coil rta that'll change vaping


Cute.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (25/4/18)

Definitely prefer this over the previous one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cor (25/4/18)

Holy mother of rta's

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Cor (25/4/18)

@Constantbester

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cor (25/4/18)

@Jp1905

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hallucinated_ (25/4/18)

Cor said:


> Holy mother of rta's


Lol indeed haha, Two independent adjustable airflow system haha !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (25/4/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cor (25/4/18)

Hallucinated_ said:


> Lol indeed haha, Two independent adjustable airflow system haha !


This will be super awesome i loved the Juggerknot so this will be x2 better

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Greyz (26/4/18)

I use drippers pretty much exclusively lately and had zero interest in getting another RTA after the Boreaus v2 flop.
But this one has peeked my interest, that build deck, that dual airflow  Then I saw the price.... 
I was really attched to these kidneys, been with me 37 years now, but 1 has to go coz pappa needs a Fatality!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## CMMACKEM (29/5/18)

Okay Ambitionz Vapor rated this as his favorite RTA period. I am ready to buy.

Who(Which retailer) is bringing this in and where do I preorder? @Vape Cartel Marketing? @Naeem_M (Thevapeindusty)


----------



## Hallucinated_ (30/5/18)

CMMACKEM said:


> Okay Ambitionz Vapor rated this as his favorite RTA period. I am ready to buy.
> 
> Who(Which retailer) is bringing this in and where do I preorder? @Vape Cartel Marketing? @Naeem_M (Thevapeindusty)


I don think they sell it anymore, this was a limited run. I talked to them last months and they do ship to SA, but I have not confirmed if they do have stock

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (30/5/18)

Hallucinated_ said:


> I don think they sell it anymore, this was a limited run. I talked to them last months and they do ship to SA, but I have not confirmed if they do have stock


Thank you. A real pity if true.

I really cannot go another year with this Reload.


----------



## Hallucinated_ (30/5/18)

Check their website under the latest news section, should say something..
From what I see only one batch was produced.


----------



## Hallucinated_ (30/5/18)

@CMMACKEM

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KieranD (30/5/18)

We will be getting stock of these  

Our order of Fatality, kali and Juggerknot will be shipping soon

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Hallucinated_ (30/5/18)

KieranD said:


> We will be getting stock of these
> 
> Our order of Fatality, kali and Juggerknot will be shipping soon


O MY YESSSSSSSSS Mr Kieran for the win !!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (30/5/18)

Winner! @KieranD ... this fatality looks the bees knees!!! Sjoeh it’s going to klap on the hex!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Halfdaft (30/5/18)

KieranD said:


> We will be getting stock of these
> 
> Our order of Fatality, kali and Juggerknot will be shipping soon



I can finally get a Kali


----------



## CMMACKEM (30/5/18)

KieranD said:


> We will be getting stock of these
> 
> Our order of Fatality, kali and Juggerknot will be shipping soon



Whoohooooo!
Pre order/book/pay up front option available or only order once on your website on a first come first serve basis? Would love a black one.


----------

